# Wang is now offically a Clipper...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/s...90p-26716c.html



> Chinese center Wang Zhizhi will join the Los Angeles Clippers after the Dallas Mavericks decided not to match a $6 million, three-year offer sheet.



-Petey


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

how do you see him fitting in before and after the return of odom, brand et al? i want to see what he can do.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im actually glad hes gone. I like Wang and want to see him suceed and that was not gonna happen on the Mavs. He should have went to the East though to get maximum potential.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Im actually glad hes gone. I like Wang and want to see him suceed and that was not gonna happen on the Mavs. He should have went to the East though to get maximum potential.


While he was here during the summer he feel in love with the LA area. He is their insurance. If you actually look at his contract only a year is guaranteed.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think the Mavz would have kept him but it wasnt worth the $12 mil. Wang wants to be a star but he needs to move to SF for his type of game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

There is no small foward in the league that he can guard... he couldn't even keep up / in front with Dirk... and Dirk is among the slowest sf in the league.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

you can always rotate on D and gaurd the PF or Center position. Whichever one is the worst player that night.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

For memory,Mavs Zhizhi website
http://www.esdallas.org/esd/wang/


----------

